# Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo



## RickyMike (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

im neuem Askari Katalog findet man auf der Seite 212 Pos. 6, eine DAM Fly-Combo,Pos. 4 eine Combo von Balzer und eine von Sänger unter Pos. 7. Auf der Seite 210 Pos. 5 eine Combo von Riverman.

Jetzt folgende Frage, zu welcher würdet Ihr mir raten ?

Einen Fliegenfischerkurs habe ich vor 30 Jahren gemacht. Ansonsten aber nie wieder eine Angel zum Fliegenfischen in der Hand gehabt. Seit einiger Zeit denke ich darüber nach mit dem Fliegenfischen anzufangen.
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung vom Matrial und was zusammen passt.
Um es mal auszuprobieren soll es erstmal eine günstige Combo geben. 

Auf alle Fälle möchte ich mit dieser Rute in Südfrankreich auf Meeräschen gehen, die mit Fliege jagen, müßte echt funzen.

Für Tips wäre ich dankbar

Grüßle

Mike
__________________


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

bei den meisten kombos wirst du schlechte erfahrungen machen.
geh zum händler des vertrauens,wenns den nicht gibt such dir jemanden der sich mit der materie auskennt und nimm ihn mit zu einem händler mit gut sortiertem fliegenfischerangebot.

gruß antonio


----------



## Farina (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo Mike,

kann mich der Meinung von Antonio nur anschließen, als Kombo würde ich Dir lediglich zum kauf einer Kombo der Fa. Loop raten.
Loop verkauft ein Komplettpaket incl. der passenden Schnur etc.das funktioniert.(in allen Klassen erhältlich)

Zur Zeit gibt es überall sehr gute Angebote, fahre besser zu einem Händler und probiere aus. 

Ohne Werbung zu machen....Angeldomäne Beverungen hat eine Super Auswahl auch für den schmaleren Geldbeutel.

Gruß Farina


----------



## RickyMike (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Erstmal Danke,

zu Händlern in unserer Gegend habe ich eine geteilte Meinung. Zu dem, der ein großes Fliegensortiment hat, gehe ich ungern weil der einfach zu gierig ist. Der Händler meines vertrauens hat sein Fliegensortiment beendet. Er hat nur noch eine Combo, wo er selbst sagt, die Rolle ist nicht der Hit, aber die Angel ist super. Der Händler ist halt Ehrlich.
Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage überdenken.
Was brauch ich zum Anfang
1. Rute, wie lang und nach was muß man die Rute auswählen. Typ + Preis ca. ?
2. Rolle, leicht sollte sie sein, welche Rolle ist leicht und Günstig, Typ + Preis ca. ?
3. Blanking oder so, nennt man glaub ich die Unter oder Füllschnur. Welche Eigentschaften muss die haben geht da auch eine normale 40 aus dem Keller ?
4. Schnur, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, gibt es eine Sinkende und eine Schwimmende welche von den Beiden reicht für den Anfang und wie Stark muß sie sein? Typ + Preis ?
5. Kommt am Ende der Fliegenschnur noch ein Stück mono dran ? wenn ja was nimmt man da ?
Vielleicht komm ich so der Sache näher.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar Tips bekommen würde.

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Hennesee81 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hi!

Kann dir leider nicht direkt helfen. Würde dir aber auch von eoner Combo abraten, bin selber damit nicht gut gefahren... Und so hab ich hinterher noch mehr bezahlen müssen um mir etwas vernünftiges zu besorgen...
Schnurstärke, Rute ect. hängt davon ab was du fangen willst...

Wenn es um Forellen und so für den Anfang geht sollte eine Rute Aftma Klasse 5-6 reichen. Dementsprechend auch eine 5-6er Schnur und Rolle.
Genaue Typen und Preise kann ich dir auch nicht sagen da ich selber noch Anfänger bin und nicht die Erfahrung hab dir etwas zu empfehlen.

Gruß Hennesee


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



RickyMike schrieb:


> 1. Rute, wie lang und nach was muß man die Rute auswählen. Typ + Preis ca. ?



Standardrute? AFTMA 5 oder 5/6, 8 bis 9" lang (240-270cm) kommt dem am nächsten.



RickyMike schrieb:


> 2. Rolle, leicht sollte sie sein, welche Rolle ist leicht und Günstig, Typ + Preis ca. ?



In dieser Rutenklasse ist die Rolle nicht so wichtig. Die Rolle bewahrt vor allem die Schnur auf. Sinnvoll ist eine Grosskernrolle (Large Arbour). Die kann aus Alu, aber auch aus Graphite sein. Auch das Bremssystem ist noch nicht so wichtig in der Gewichtsklasse. Mit 50 Euro kann man auskommen.



RickyMike schrieb:


> 3. Blanking oder so, nennt man glaub ich die Unter oder Füllschnur. Welche Eigentschaften muss die haben geht da auch eine normale 40 aus dem Keller ?



Backing. Normale Mono (35+) oder geflochtene geht auch. Backing ist aber nicht so teuer. (Tragkraft 20lbs genügt dicke.)



RickyMike schrieb:


> 4. Schnur, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, gibt es eine Sinkende und eine Schwimmende welche von den Beiden reicht für den Anfang und wie Stark muß sie sein? Typ + Preis ?



Schwimmschnur! natürlich in der zur Rute passenden Wurfklasse (z.B. AFTMA 5) Die Cortland Fairplay ist eine ganz gute Einsteigerschnur. Eine WF-Schnur mit Longbelly-Charakter ist wahrscheinlich sowieso der beste Kompromiss für den Start.



RickyMike schrieb:


> 5. Kommt am Ende der Fliegenschnur noch ein Stück mono dran ? wenn ja was nimmt man da ?



Klar brauchst Du ein Vorfach! Ein Stück Mono reicht nur für's Streamerfischen oder vielleicht noch für schwere Nymphen. Für alles andere brauchst Du ein sich verjüngendes Fliegenvorfach...

Mein Tipp: Kauf Dir JETZT ein oder zwei Bücher. Auch für sinnvolle Fragen brauchst Du ein gewisses Fundament, sonst wird's zäh. Vor allem kriegst Du auch erst mal eine Idee, worum es überhaupt geht beim Fliegenfischen - und ob das was für Dich ist, ob's zu Dir passt. Mein Vorschlag:

1. Hans Eiber, "Das ist Fliegenfischen", für einen allgemeinen Überblick

Wenn's Dich dann gepackt hat, kannst Du mit dem Kauf einer Ausrüstung beginnen (vorher besser nicht). Dann folgt:

2. Mel Krieger, "Quintessenz des Fliegenwerfens", für einen gesunden und unverkrampften Start in die Wurftechnik

Trotzdem solltest Du entweder jemanden haben, der schon mit der Fliege fischt und der Dich praktisch unterstützen kann, oder zu einem möglichst frühen Zeitpunkt einen Kurs belegen.

PS: Klar kannst Du eine Combo nehmen - wenn die Rute wirklich gut ist. Ohne eine gute Beratung wirst du aber nicht gut von schlecht unterscheiden können. Die von Farina vorgeschlagene Loop-Combo ist sicher gut, auch Vision hat da ein gutes Angebot. Exori oder Greys ist auch eine gute Wahl für ein Einsteiger-Budget. Balzer und andere Generalisten sind sicherlich nicht erste Wahl, denen fehlt die spezifische Erfahrung.


----------



## ichtyo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hi Mike,
ich war heute auf der Jagd & Hund in Dortmund, habe mir dort eine, vorher schon schlau gemacht, Fliegenkombo von " Vision - Fly fishing", Rute " intro " 9 ft lang AFTMA 5-6, Rolle ebenfalls von Vision - Modell " Attack " mit 5-6er Schnur inkl.Backing, in Stoffhülle im Transportrohr + 2 Vorfächer, davon eines als knoteless Polyleader 5ft floating!!
Alles zusammen, gut ausgehandelt von meiner Frau, für 140,-€!!!!!
Alter Schlappen, ich denke, das war korrekt!!!#6
Solltest Du nicht mehr zu dieser Messe in Dortmund kommen, dann kann ich Dir nur den Händler deines Vertrauens empfehlen!!

cu
ichtyo


----------



## RickyMike (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Vielen Dank,

ich denke ich werde erstmal mit den Büchern Anfangen.
Desweiteren vielen Dank für die Angaben zu Rute, Rolle usw.

Wenn ich mich dann schlau gemacht habe, Poste ich wie es weiter geht.

Grüßle

Mike


----------



## tupfenfan (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



ichtyo schrieb:


> Solltest Du nicht mehr zu dieser Messe in Dortmund kommen, dann kann ich Dir nur den Händler deines Vertrauens empfehlen!!
> 
> cu
> ichtyo


 

genau das solltest du machen. gut funktionierende einsteigerkombos kann dir jeder händler für ca. 100 € zusammenstellen. oder besuch einen fliegenfischerkurs für einsteiger. danach kannst du selber beurteilen, was für dich das richte ist.

gruss andreas


----------



## Farina (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



tupfenfan schrieb:


> gut funktionierende einsteigerkombos kann dir jeder händler für ca. 100 € zusammenstellen.
> gruss andreas


 
Hallo Andreas,

ich bin Ruten- u. Rollenfetischist was den meisten Kollegen hier im Forum bekannt ist. 

Das jeder Händler für 100 € eine gut funktionierende Einsteigerkombi anbietet, halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich gehe noch weiter und behaupte das es für 100 Taler nur Kernschrott gibt.

200 € muß man schon ausgeben um am Wasser bzw. am Fliegenfischen freude zu bekommen, das ist einfach so.

Wenn man bedenkt das eine halbwegs gute Schnur kaum unter 50 € zu bekommen ist, verbleiben weitere 50 € für Rute und Rolle. Ich glaube Andreas Du erkennst selber das Du auf dem Holzweg bist.

Nicht böse sein, auf für 100 € gehts halt nicht.

Farina


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke,
> 
> zu Händlern in unserer Gegend habe ich eine geteilte Meinung. Zu dem, der ein großes Fliegensortiment hat, gehe ich ungern weil der einfach zu gierig ist. Der Händler meines vertrauens hat sein Fliegensortiment beendet. Er hat nur noch eine Combo, wo er selbst sagt, die Rolle ist nicht der Hit, aber die Angel ist super. Der Händler ist halt Ehrlich.
> Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage überdenken.
> ...



auch wenn der händler deines vertrauens sein sortiment beendet hat, sollte er dir doch trotzdem einige tips geben können.er wird dir deine hier gestellten fragen auch sicher beantworten können.
letztendlich hängt deine auswahl davon ab wo und auf welche fische du angeln möchtest.
da kann es schnell passieren, daß du mit einer "kombo" nicht hinkommen wirst wenn die einsatzzwecke zu unterschiedlich sind.

gruß antonio


----------



## tupfenfan (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

mein lieber farina,

du sprichst von kernschrott bei 100 taler und willst mir sagen ich sei auf dem holzweg?

da hast du dich in aller öffentlichkeit im ton vergriffen.

denk mal drüber nach - das hat jetzt nichts mit der sachebene zu tun - so geht man nicht miteinander um.

was ich, als angestellter in einem angelladen mit meinem praktischem hintergrund ( 4 jahrzehnte angeln ) einem einsteiger am neckar bei reutlingen/tübingen verkaufe, sag ich dir gerne ( fliegenkombo mit rute+rolle+schnur für unter 100€ ), falls du ordentlich danach fragst. 

ich verkaufe nur qualitativ einwandfreie produkte von namhaften herstellern - entsprechend unserer firmenideologie.

gruss aus wannweil - andreas


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



tupfenfan schrieb:


> ch verkaufe nur qualitativ einwandfreie produkte von namhaften herstellern - entsprechend unserer firmenideologie.



Da muss ich Farina beipflichten. 100 Euro sind zumindestens grenzwertig, im Zweifelsfall zu wenig. Und dass mit den namhaften Herstellern sagt nicht viel aus. Überspitzt formuliert: Schrott wird nicht besser, wenn er einen Namen hat...


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Servus. Leute Leute was ist denn hier wieder los. Geht das schon wieder los eine Fliegencombo unter 200.- ist nur schrott. Ich behaupte das jede Fliegencombo fürn Anfang taugt, unter Combo verstehe ich das Rute Rolle und Schnur zusammenpassen. Ich habe zumindest noch keine Combo gesehen bei der die Komponenten nicht einigermaßen gepasst hätten. Combos der Klasse 5,6 oder maximal 7 kommen fürn Anfänger in Frage. Also lasst euch nicht zu stark von den Fliegenfetischisten beinflussen die mit Ruten und Rollen fischen die keiner braucht und nur Prestigeobjekte sind.


----------



## Farina (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



tupfenfan schrieb:


> mein lieber farina,
> 
> du sprichst von kernschrott bei 100 taler und willst mir sagen ich sei auf dem holzweg?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Andreas,

ich finde ich habe mich überhaupt nicht im Ton vergriffen, solltest Du es so empfunden haben, entschuldige bitte.

Ob Du nun Händler bist oder nicht, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass es für 100 € nichts gescheites gibt und ein Anfänger sicher nur wenig Freude an dieser Gerätschaft haben wird und das finde ich halt schade.

Ich möchte mich absolut nicht mit Dir streiten, weiterhin möchte ich diese Diskusion auch nicht weiter fortführen, da unsere Standpunkte einfach zu verschieden sind.

Grüße

Farina


----------



## antonio (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Leute Leute was ist denn hier wieder los. Geht das schon wieder los eine Fliegencombo unter 200.- ist nur schrott. Ich behaupte das jede Fliegencombo fürn Anfang taugt, unter Combo verstehe ich das Rute Rolle und Schnur zusammenpassen. Ich habe zumindest noch keine Combo gesehen bei der die Komponenten nicht einigermaßen gepasst hätten. Combos der Klasse 5,6 oder maximal 7 kommen fürn Anfänger in Frage. Also lasst euch nicht zu stark von den Fliegenfetischisten beinflussen die mit Ruten und Rollen fischen die keiner braucht und nur Prestigeobjekte sind.



da kann ich dir nicht recht geben.
die rutenklasse richtet sich nicht nach anfänger oder profi sondern danach was ich mit dem gerät vorhabe.
und jede combo taugt eben nicht was nützt es zum beispiel wenn da ne schnur dabei ist die sich wie ne spiralfeder kringelt nur um unter nem bestimmten preislimit zu bleiben.mit so ner schnur hat ein anfänger entschieden mehr probleme als ein "profi".
grade beim fliegenfischen sollten die einzelnen komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sein und auf den jeweiligen einsatzzweck.

gruß antonio


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Zur Not könnte Andreas ja eine Combo für 100 Euro auflisten, dann sehen die Fachleute ja ob das etwas vernünftiges ist oder nicht.

Gruß Hennesee


----------



## Farina (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Zur Not könnte Andreas ja eine Combo für 100 Euro auflisten, dann sehen die Fachleute ja ob das etwas vernünftiges ist oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß Hennesee


 
Gute Idee Hennesee, besonders der Schnurhersteller würde mich interessieren.

Eine gute, vorallem uneingeschränkt zu empfehlende Kombo für einen Anfänger, wäre u.a. auch diese hier:

http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/html/ruten.html

Ich will hier keine Werbung für einen Händler machen, sondern nur eine Empfehlung für diese Kombination abgeben.

Farina


----------



## antonio (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

mit den empfehlungen für bestimmte geräte bin ich eigentlich immer vorsichtig.
einer kommt mit ner Bestimmten "combo" gut zurecht ein anderer mit dem gleichen gerät weniger.
man sollte unter fachkundiger anleitung die verschiedensten sachen ausprobieren und dann entscheiden.gerade als anfänger wird es in der regel nichts, wenn ich niemanden habe der davon ahnung hat und mir auch etwas beibringen bzw zeigen kann.

gruß antonio


----------



## Tisie (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo Mike,



RickyMike schrieb:


> 1. Rute, wie lang und nach was muß man die Rute auswählen. Typ + Preis ca. ?
> 2. Rolle, leicht sollte sie sein, welche Rolle ist leicht und Günstig, Typ + Preis ca. ?
> 3. Blanking oder so, nennt man glaub ich die Unter oder Füllschnur. Welche Eigentschaften muss die haben geht da auch eine normale 40 aus dem Keller ?
> 4. Schnur, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, gibt es eine Sinkende und eine Schwimmende welche von den Beiden reicht für den Anfang und wie Stark muß sie sein? Typ + Preis ?
> 5. Kommt am Ende der Fliegenschnur noch ein Stück mono dran ? wenn ja was nimmt man da ?


1. Rute: Länge und Schnurklasse hängt vom Einsatzgebiet und der Zielfischart ab ... auf Meeräsche 9'/Klasse 7-8, am heimischen Bach auf Forellen eher 8'6''/Klasse 4-5. Beide Einsatzbereiche mit einer Rute abzudecken ist schwierig, da diese dann für beides nicht wirklich gut paßt. Wenn ich mich auf ein Universalgerät beschränken müßte, würde ich eine Rute in 9'/Klasse 6 nehmen. Ab 100€ bekommt man bereits gut fischbare Ruten.

2. Rolle: Wird oft überbewertet und ist bei uns größtenteils Schnurspeicher. Trotzdem würde ich eine Großkernrolle bevorzugen und nicht auf eine zuverlässig funktionierende Bremse verzichten. Es gibt von mehreren Herstellern günstige Modelle aus Graphite, z.B. die Loop Evotec CLW. Preis für die Rolle 50-100€.

3. Backing: Für die Bachfischerei genügen 50m 20lbs Backing, im Meer würde ich etwas mehr aufspulen (100m), man weiß ja nie  ... ca. 5-10€.

4. Schnur: Hängt wieder vom Einsatzbereich ab ... im Meer eine schwimmende WF, für den Bach nehme ich i.d.R. DT-Schnüre, außer ich muß schnell und weit präsentieren, dann auch eine WF. Auf jeden Fall sollte es eine Markenschnur sein (~50€).

5. Vorfach: Für den Anfang würde ich Dir ein gezogenes Allround-Vorfach in 9' (2,70m) mit nicht zu geringem Spitzendurchmesser (0,25mm) empfehlen. Daran kannst Du dann eine zur Fischart passende Vorfachspitze anknoten. Kostet wenige Euro ...

Ich sehe es wie Farina, mit einem Budget von 100€ für Rute, Rolle & Schnur solltest Du nicht einkaufen gehen, denn mit dem Gerät wirst Du nicht lange Freude haben, wenn überhaupt.

Grundsätzlich würde ich das Gerät von einem Hersteller kaufen, der sich auf Geräte zum Fliegenfischen spezialisiert hat. Da gibt es von einigen bekannten Herstellern günstige Einsteigersets um 200€ (und damit meist günstiger als Einzelkauf, siehe oben), z.B. von Loop, Vision, TFO oder Scierra (das Avalanche Set wurde inzwischen durch das Sweep Set abgelöst, ist als Auslaufmodell aber sicher günstig zu bekommen). Aufgrund meiner persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Geräten der genannten Hersteller würde ich eher zu Loop oder Vision tendieren, aber das solltest Du am besten durch eigene Begutachtung und Probewerfen für Dich selbst herausfinden.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S. @Lenzibald:



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Also lasst euch nicht zu stark von den Fliegenfetischisten beinflussen die mit Ruten und Rollen fischen die keiner braucht und nur Prestigeobjekte sind.


Na Du mußt es ja wissen |rolleyes ... hier empfiehlt ja keiner 'ne 500 oder 1000€ HighEnd-Kombination, aber mit ein bißchen Erfahrung wüßtest Du, daß qualitativ hochwertiges und vom Konzept gut entwickeltes Gerät, einfach mehr Spaß macht, aber auch seinen Preis hat. Das ist beim Fliegenfischen nicht anders als bei den Geräten für's Spinn-, Karpfen- oder Meeresangeln.


----------



## zuma (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

@Matthias: Wie von Dir gewohnt |good:
Danke und Gruss
Kurt


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Servus. Leute er sucht ne Combo zum anfangen. Mit ner 8er Schnur und Entsprechender Rute wird ihm blad der Arm abfallen. Ich hab mit ner Hohlglasrute angefangen Kohlefaser war nicht zu bekommen zu der Zeit. Ich würde ne 2,40m Rute mit 5er oder 6er Schnur fürn Anfang nehmen. Schnur haben wir meißtens Ausschußschnüre verwendet waren billig so um die 10€ und fürn anfang ist es piepegal ob die Schnur um einen meter kürzer oder länger ist. Rolle ist auch nicht tragisch ich habe noch nie einen Fisch mit der Rollenbremse gedrillt beim Fliegenfischen und auch noch nie eingkurbelt. Darum meine ich das fürn Anfang ne normale Combo reicht wenns ihm dann spass macht und er das Werfen einigermaßen beherrscht dann kann er sich ne bessere Ausrüstung kaufen weil er erst dann beurteilen kann welche Rute ihm liegt wenn er sie Probewirft.


----------



## RickyMike (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

@All,

vielen Dank. Die verschiednen Meinungen sind interessant zu lesen, Schrecken aber auch ab. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, dann wären 200,-€ keine Frage. Leider muß ich meine Euronen sehr hart verdienen. Aus diesem Grund bin ich auf die Idee mit der Combo gekommen. Aus heutiger Sicht kann ich nicht mal sagen ob mir das Fliegenfischen liegt. Ist halt schon 30 Jahre her, wo ich mal einen Kurs gemacht habe. Hier in der Gegend ist es sehr schwer einen Verein zu finden, lange Warteschlangen von 2 Jahren und mehr, Preise wo man sich überlegt ob Golfen nicht billiger ist. Somit scheidet der Weg über einen Verein vorerst aus. 
Vater meines Gedankenganges war, das ich in TV öfters berichte über das Fliegenangeln gesehen habe und ich mich an meinen Kurs von damals erinnert habe. Daraus kam der Entschluß es mit einer günstigen Fliegencombo zu probieren. Wenn es mir Spaß, macht kann ich mir immer noch das dementsprechende Gerät zulegen. Wenn nicht, hab ich keine Combo für 200,-€ im Keller stehen. 
Ich denke Lenzibald hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Also Danke nochmals
Grüßle

Mike


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Servus. Schau mal bei dem Ebayshop vorbei.
http://stores.ebay.at/fishing-tackle-market
Da bekommst für ein paar Euros ne Fliegencombo die gar nicht schlecht sind hab selber so ne Rute mit Rolle. Fliegenschnur gibts auch als Set mit Backing Loopverbinder und vorfach. Da kommst locker unter 100€ kannst sogar noch ein paar Fliegen dazukaufen und bist nicht übern hunni. Wenn du dann das Werfen einigermaßen beherrscht dann kannst du zum Händler gehen und ein paar Ruten Probewerfen und dir die passende aussuchen. Ich persönlich fische lieber kürzere Ruten so 1,90 bis 2.25 meter nur angefangen hab ich auch mit ner 2,40er Rute. Also las dich nicht abbringen sondern lerne das Werfen und dann kauf dir dir Rute die zu dir passt.
MFG
Lenzi


----------



## RickyMike (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Super Tip,
Danke

Grüßle

Mike


----------



## antonio (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Leute er sucht ne Combo zum anfangen. Mit ner 8er Schnur und Entsprechender Rute wird ihm blad der Arm abfallen. Ich hab mit ner Hohlglasrute angefangen Kohlefaser war nicht zu bekommen zu der Zeit. Ich würde ne 2,40m Rute mit 5er oder 6er Schnur fürn Anfang nehmen. Schnur haben wir meißtens Ausschußschnüre verwendet waren billig so um die 10€ und fürn anfang ist es piepegal ob die Schnur um einen meter kürzer oder länger ist. Rolle ist auch nicht tragisch ich habe noch nie einen Fisch mit der Rollenbremse gedrillt beim Fliegenfischen und auch noch nie eingkurbelt. Darum meine ich das fürn Anfang ne normale Combo reicht wenns ihm dann spass macht und er das Werfen einigermaßen beherrscht dann kann er sich ne bessere Ausrüstung kaufen weil er erst dann beurteilen kann welche Rute ihm liegt wenn er sie Probewirft.



wie schon mal gesagt die schnur und rutenstärke richtet sich nicht nach anfänger profi oder sonstwie sondern nach dem einsatzzweck.
wenn du ausschußschnüre verwendest ist das dein problem aber so was zu empfehlen ist schon.........
die qualität einer schnur mißt sich nicht an ihrer länge.

beim "normalen forellenangeln" hast du recht mit der rolle hier ist sie nur schnurspeicher aber wie siehts den mit anderen fischen aus, die auch mal nen "bischen" größer werden.
brauchst da keine rolle mit entsprechend gut funktionierender bremse?

also das gerät immer nach einsatzzweck auswählen und nicht nach solchen nonsensaussagen "das reicht erst mal fürn anfänger".
wer solche behauptungen aufstellt hat keine ahnung von der materie.

gruß antonio


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Servus
@Antonio
Wenn du denkst ich habe keine Ahnung wovon ich rede muß ich dir sagen das dir der Durchblick völlig fehlt. Wo bitte liegt der Einsatzzweck bei einem Anfänger. Ich denke beim Werfen lernen. Das ist egal welcher Fisch weil er am Anfang meistens irgenwo auf ner Wiese steht und werfen übt. Bremse hab ich an der Fliegenrolle nie gbraucht ich habe Finger die reichen zum Bremsen. Ich bin mir sicher wenn ich dir 2 Rollen gebe eine mit billiger und eine mit teurer Schnur das du den Unterschied gar nicht bemerkst wo billig und wo Teuer drauf ist. Derjenige der mir das Fliegenfischen gelernt hat und eines kannst du mir glauben der kann Fliegenfischen von dem habe ich solche Tips bekommen das ich mir Ausschußschnur fürn Anfang kaufen soll. Das sind Markenschnüre um wenig Geld einzig ein wenig kürzer oder länger als normal. Wenn du lesen kannst habe ich auch geschrieben das wenn man eimal einigermaßen mit der Fliegenrute umgehen kann und man feststellt das diese Art der Fischerei einem zusagt,erst dann kann man sich eine Rute und Rolle kaufen weil erst dann kann man nch einem Probewerfen feststellen welche Rute einem liegt.


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Jungs, immer sachlich bleiben
Geht doch nicht darum wer was besser weiß! Hier spielen doch auch viele persönliche Erfahrungen einen Rolle! Der eine bremst mit der Rolle, der andere mit den Fingern. Das ist doch alles legitim!
Ich bin selber Anfänger und hab diesen Monat erst richtig mit dem Üben angefangen. Ich hab den Fehler gemacht und mir zu schnell eine Rute gekauft(7/8 Combo mit 5er Schnur...). Weiß mitlerweile selber das das nicht der beste Griff war für einen Anfänger!
Jetzt hab ich mich aber relativ gut erkundigt hier im Forum und in Büchern und hab mir selber etwas zusammengestellt.
Ich persönlich würde sagen wenn man sich am Anfang eine (passende!!!! Rute/Schnur) Combo holt um das Werfen zu lernen geht das in Ordnung. Wenn man hinterher besser wird und dabeibleibt kann man immer noch mehr Geld für Qualität ausgeben.
Ich glaub nicht das ich oder andere Anfänger eine gute von einer schlechten Rute extrem unterscheiden können.
Solange die Rute und die Schnur am Anfang zusammen passen und man das Werfen damit lernen kann, kann man ruhig auf eine günstigere Variante zurückgreifen.
Aber da wir alle unterschiedlich sind, denke ich das jeder am Anfang seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammel und machen muß.
Wenn man natürlich jemanden an der Seite hat der einem die Sache zeigt und erklärt ist das natürlich noch besser

Ist nur meine Sicht als Anfänger der gerade diese Probleme durchmacht oder gemacht hat Will niemandem auf die Füße treten!!! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Gruß hennesee


----------



## sonnenbarsch76 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo,
Also ich kann dir das Set von TFO empfehlen, es heißt TFO NXT Fly Rod Kit.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?language=fr&pName=TFOTempleForkOutfittersNXTFlyRodKit
Ich fische es jetzt ca. ein halbes jahr in der klasse 4-5 und bin sehr zufrieden, und bei dem Preis(ca. 230€)kann man echt nix sagen. Auch das fliegenfischer forum hat darüber berichtet http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/tfoset.html
es hat eine Lebenslange Garantie und ist super verarbeitet
Mfg sonnenbarsch


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Servus. 
@Hennessee81
Klar wenn du dir ne 7/8 Rute kaufst und dazu ne 5er Schnur passt das nicht zusammen. Nur wenn man Rute Rolle und Schnur der Gleichen Klasse nimmt wirds fürn Anfang schon einigermaßen Klappen. Es gibt auch Leute die ihre Kohle schwer verdienen müssen und für die 200€ ne menge Geld ist und dafür Sparen müssen um sich Angelgerät zu kaufen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Deshalb sage ich ja das man am Anfang ruhig auf etwas günstigeres gucken kann! Ich bin selber Student... Weiß wie das ist!
Das mit der Combo hab ich ja nur gesagt um zu verdeutlichen das ich einen Fehler gemacht habe!


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo Lenzibald,



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die ihre Kohle schwer verdienen müssen und für die 200€ ne menge Geld ist und dafür Sparen müssen um sich Angelgerät zu kaufen.


auch ich muß mir mein Geld in einem stressigen Job hart erarbeiten und ehe ich 200€ am Stück für's Hobby ausgebe, mache ich mir vorher wochenlang Gedanken, ob meine Wahl auch die richtige war. Aber gerade weil ich nur rel. wenig Geld für mein Hobby zur Verfügung habe, spare ich lieber etwas länger und kaufe mir was ordentliches, als das wenige Geld für irgendwelchen "Billigramsch" zu verschwenden. Aber das ist nur meine Sichtweise ...

@Kurt: Vielen Dank für die netten Worte und herzliche Grüße in die Schweiz #h

Matthias


----------



## RickyMike (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo Matthias,

wenn du dir die Combo´s im Askari anschaust, stellst du fest, das die Preislich zwischen 50,- und 90,- € liegen. Wenn mir das Fliegenfischen auf dauer keinen Spaß macht und ich so eine Combo im Keller rumliegen habe, dann hab ich max. 90,-€ kaputt gemacht, diese Rute würde ich wahrscheinlich, wenn möglich, umbauen und anderweitig nutzen. Bei einer Combo von 200,-€ sieht das schon anderst aus. Die Umzubauen würde ich eher nicht machen. Also würde diese Rute im Keller stehen bleiben oder iich würde sie ins EBay stellen und für ein paar Euros verkaufen. Preise im EBay sind wahrlich nicht hoch, mein Verlust wäre über 100,-€.
Die Frage die ich mir stelle lautet, geb ich 200,-€ aus für ein Topgerät ohne Sicherheit, oder bis zu 100,-€ für ein Einsteigermodell. 
Aber wie ich aktuell mitbekommen habe, hat meine Frau mein interesse für das Fliegenfischen erkannt und da ich bald burzeltag habe, freue ich mich einfach mal ne Runde und schau dann mal was auf den Geburtstagtisch liegt.

@Preis und Qulitäts Feti´s
Ihr habt zu 100% recht wenn Ihr sagt, "Lieber was anständiges kaufen und sich anschließen nicht ärgern müssen" dazu folgendes:
Grundsätzlich gebe ich eher mehr Geld für eine Rute aus, kommt aber auf den Anwendungsfall an. Wenn ich eine Rute für das Forellenangeln im Fischpark kaufe, dann reicht es wenn so eine Rute 20 - 30,-€ kostet. Soll es eine zum Feedern sein, dann schau ich nach Auslaufmodellen und Angebote und bin auch gern bereit über 100,-€ auszugeben. Aber dann weiss ich auch wofür. Beim Fliegenfischen könnte ich mir eine Rute für 200,-€ kaufen und eine für 30,-€, ich würde eher keinen Unterschied merken. Ich denke, wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen finde, dann würd es eine dementsprechende Rute sein die auch über 100,-€ kosten darf.

Grüßle

Mike


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus
> @Antonio
> Wenn du denkst ich habe keine Ahnung wovon ich rede muß ich dir sagen das dir der Durchblick völlig fehlt. Wo bitte liegt der Einsatzzweck bei einem Anfänger. Ich denke beim Werfen lernen. Das ist egal welcher Fisch weil er am Anfang meistens irgenwo auf ner Wiese steht und werfen übt. Bremse hab ich an der Fliegenrolle nie gbraucht ich habe Finger die reichen zum Bremsen. Ich bin mir sicher wenn ich dir 2 Rollen gebe eine mit billiger und eine mit teurer Schnur das du den Unterschied gar nicht bemerkst wo billig und wo Teuer drauf ist. Derjenige der mir das Fliegenfischen gelernt hat und eines kannst du mir glauben der kann Fliegenfischen von dem habe ich solche Tips bekommen das ich mir Ausschußschnur fürn Anfang kaufen soll. Das sind Markenschnüre um wenig Geld einzig ein wenig kürzer oder länger als normal. Wenn du lesen kannst habe ich auch geschrieben das wenn man eimal einigermaßen mit der Fliegenrute umgehen kann und man feststellt das diese Art der Fischerei einem zusagt,erst dann kann man sich eine Rute und Rolle kaufen weil erst dann kann man nch einem Probewerfen feststellen welche Rute einem liegt.



1. warum soll ich mir als anfänger zum beispiel ne 5/6er ausrüstung zulegen,wenn ich die nie verwenden werde,weil ich nur so zum beispiel auf lachs oder hecht usw. angeln werde?
dann müßte ich mir deiner meinung nach erst ne 5/6er combo zum üben kaufen und dann nochmal geld ausgeben für das andere gerät.
deine aussage, daß einem mit ner 8er rute der arm abfällt halte ich  für blödsinn
2. ich schrieb die qualität einer schnur mißt sich nicht an deren länge.klar ob die schnur jetzt n halben meter kürzer oder länger ist spielt meist keine rolle aber da gibts noch ganz andere kriterien.kritisch wirds nur wenn zum beispiel bei ner wf vorne ein stück fehlt.(bei ner ausschußschnur)
und ich mache den unterschied nicht an billiger oder teurer schnur fest sondern eben an deren eigenschaften.
3.wenn du nur mit der "fingerbremse" klarkommst schön für dich.
man sollte aber vom normalfall ausgehen und da ist eine rolle mit guter bremse beim drill von großen fischen eben vorteilhaft.

ich kann mein geld auch nicht zum fenster rausschmeißen aber ne combo zum meeräschenfischen für 100,-€ geht nach meiner meinung nicht.
auch bin ich der meinung, daß man bevor man etwas kauft mal verschiedene geräte probieren sollte, weil wie schon gesagt der eine kommt damit klar der andere nicht.diese möglichkeit hat aber nicht jeder.

gruß antonio


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Noch ein Gedanke:

Anerkannt gute (wirklich "namhafte") Produkte erzielen bei eBay gute Preise. Wenn ich mir eine Combo kaufe, günstig für 250 Euro, und sie dann, wenn ich tatsächlich zu dem Schluss komme, dass Fliegenfischen nichts für mich ist, für 200 wieder verkaufe (was realistisch ist), dann habe ich nur die Hälfte des Geldes in den Sand gesetzt, wie jemand, der eine (nur schwer und mit hohem Verlust verkäufliche) 100-Euro-Combo im Kellerverlies schmachten läßt.


----------



## Farina (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Noch ein Gedanke:
> 
> Anerkannt gute (wirklich "namhafte") Produkte erzielen bei eBay gute Preise. Wenn ich mir eine Combo kaufe, günstig für 250 Euro, und sie dann, wenn ich tatsächlich zu dem Schluss komme, dass Fliegenfischen nichts für mich ist, für 200 wieder verkaufe (was realistisch ist), dann habe ich nur die Hälfte des Geldes in den Sand gesetzt, wie jemand, der eine (nur schwer und mit hohem Verlust verkäufliche) 100-Euro-Combo im Kellerverlies schmachten läßt.


 
#6 Danke Wasserpatscher, damit ist alles gesagt.

Farina


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo Mike,

wie Wasserpatscher schon angedeutet hat, ist Deine Rechnung nicht ganz realistisch, denn mit der Billigkombo machst Du so oder so Verlust.

Wenn Dir das Fliegenfischen NICHT liegt, machst Du mit einer billigen Askari-Kombo für 100€ den gleichen Verlust, wie mit einer der genannten höherwertigen Kombos für 200€. Für die Billigkombo bekommst Du bei Ebay vielleicht noch 20€ (wenn überhaupt), während die hochwertige Markenkombo bestimmt noch für 120€ weggeht, vielleicht sogar mehr => macht also ~80€ Verlust, so oder so.

Wenn Du allerdings beim Fliegenfischen bleibst, kannst Du mit der hochwertigen Kombo noch viele Jahre zufrieden fischen, während Du mit dem Billigramsch irgendwann nicht mehr zufrieden sein wirst. Also für 20€ bei Ebay vertickern und dadurch auch in diesem Fall 80€ Verlust mit der Billigkombo 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## bastianshark (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das Loop Adventure-Set zulegen soll. Bin durchaus für den Start bereit über 200€ auszugeben! Nur ich weiß nicht, ob ich die #5 oder die # 6 nehmen soll.
Werde an einem Fluss mit ca. 15-20m Breite und in einem Bach mit max. 5m Breite den Forellen, Saiblingen und Äschen nachstellen. Am liebsten würde ich mit Nassfliegen und Nymphen und evtl. Streamern fischen.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. (Bin Anfänger und habe einen befreundeten Kollegen, der mich an das Fliegenfischen ranführen wird.)
Gruß Basti


----------



## Farina (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*



bastianshark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das Loop Adventure-Set zulegen soll. Bin durchaus für den Start bereit über 200€ auszugeben! Nur ich weiß nicht, ob ich die #5 oder die #6 nehmen soll.
> Werde an einem Fluss mit ca. 15-20m Breite und in einem Bach mit max. 5m Breite den Forellen, Saiblingen und Äschen nachstellen. Am liebsten würde ich mit Nassfliegen und Nymphen und evtl. Streamern fischen.
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. (Bin Anfänger und habe einen befreundeten Kollegen, der mich an das Fliegenfischen ranführen wird.)
> Gruß Basti


 
Hallo Basti,

mit dem 5er-Set, deckst du alle Bereiche deiner Gewässer ab.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß.

Farina


----------



## fliafi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt muß ich doch einmal was zu den billigen und teueren Ausrüstungen sagen.

Es gibt Menschen die wollen oder können sich halt mal keine Ausrüstung für 1000 € leisten oder haben ihre finanziellen Prioritäten anders gesetzt. 

Andere wiederum können und wollen es sich leisten und wählen eine edlere Ausrüstung. Ist doch in anderen Bereichen genauso (Auto, Elektronik usw.). 

Ich finde das beides in Ordnung ist und man auch beides respektieren muss und auch kann. Eine Distanz von 15 m reicht in der Regel beim Fliegenfischen und das schafft man mit einer biligen Ausrüstung und mit einer teuren.

Im übrigen kann man eine billige Ausrüstung auch mal an den Nachwuchs weitergeben oder als Zweit-Ausrüstung verwenden.

Und "Hand aufs Herz" die Fische scheren sich einen Dreck darum ob die Ausrüstung 100 oder 1000 Euro gekostet hat. Ich kenne viele Fliegenfischer die mit einem Billigset genauso fangen wie andere mit einer teuren Ausrüstung und ebenso viel Spass daran haben.

Also, locker bleiben. An erster Stelle steht der Spass beim Fliegenfischen.


----------



## ichtyo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Mahlzeit,
also ich habe mit meiner Combo von vision zum Glück keinen Griff ins Klo getan und bin mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden. Diverse Leute von unserem Angelverein oder von www. wurftreff.de, wo ich unter Anleitung meine Wurfübungen mache, haben sich auch positiv geäußert!!
Will damit nur sagen, die Ruten / Schnur Kombination passt gut zueinander und wenn ein billigeres Exemplar miteinander harmoniert ist das doch i.O.!!
Außerdem wäre es auch gar nicht schlecht, jemanden beim evtl. Kauf dabei zu haben, der etwas Erfahrung mitbringt, auf diesem Gebiet!!
Habe am Wochenende mal eine 10ft Sage, mit einer sehr gut dazu passenden Schnur, schwingen dürfen - g e i l -!!

cu ichtyo

Beati monoculi in reione caecorum


----------



## zuma (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Hallo

Wenns daran läge

"Eine Distanz von 15 m reicht in der Regel beim Fliegenfischen und das schafft man mit einer biligen Ausrüstung und mit einer teuren."

bräuchte man keine Rute, denn 15 m schafft man auch aus der Hand. Meistens geht es mehr um das "wie".

Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## fliafi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

Soweit ich es verstanden habe gehts hier erst einmal um den Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen.

Ob ein Fliegenfischerneuling 15 m aus der Hand wirft? - Ich hab noch keinen kennen gelernt. 

Aber es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. #c


----------



## Gugge Simon (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe zum Kauf einer Fliegen-Combo*

hallo ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer Fliegen combi für den einstieg ich suche eine rute der schnurklasse #3 und in einer länge von etwa 8 fuß und möchte dafür um die 500 € ausgeben hat jemand einen vorschlag für mich der mark ist total voll mit dem zeug da weiß man als einsteiger echt nicht was man nehmen soll thx schon mal im vorraus


----------

